# On One Inbred v. Surly 1X1



## carrielovesbikes (Feb 18, 2013)

All along I thought I was building a Surly 1x1, until someone mentioned the On-One Inbred. My world is reeling!

Can anyone tell me some advantages/disadvantages between the two? The Inbred's price tag is a LOT sexier to me. But I thought horizontal drop outs were a really good thing for an SS?

And also any other very good but very affordable frame suggestions are welcome! I want this bike to last, so steel is more attractive to me. Let's say frames under $500.

Thanks!


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Soma Analog!!!
Analog | SOMA Fabrications


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Both the Surly and On One have "horizontal dropouts" aka track ends. My wife's Inbred has been great and the build quality is as good as my other Surly frame. Inbred's have the brake mounts on the chainstay, which usually means you will have an easier time setting up a hydro disc brakes vs. mechanical. I believe you said you have XT's, so you're good there. I do like the "cleaner" look of the Inbreds with no canti-brake bosses and like the segmented rear end as well. Colors are a lot better, too, as the Surly only comes in black.

Me, personally, I would go for the On One, as you've already got a fork. But you can't go wrong with either. Another frame you may want to check out is the Surly Troll. Same as 1x1, except a lot more versatile. $50 more, though.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm with bkirby. I like the idea of a frame that can be setup as either geared or SS...I like that versatility.

So, in that regards I like something like the Soma Analog and the Voodoo Bokor 26

And also don't be so sure about steel vs aluminum. I have a Soul Cycles Dillinger and by far it is more smooth and comfortable than my carbon frame 29er. Frame design has more to do with how a frame feels vs what material it is made of. I've ridden aluminum frames that were way more supple than steel frames and I've ridden steel frames that were way stiffer than aluminum. It's all in how the frame was designed.

Just some things to keep in mind.

In the end, it usually comes down to what bike you think is cool and not what anybody else thinks is cool. ;-) You're the one that has to ride it, anyway.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

And to answer your initial question, I'd go with the On One...just because I think it's a nice looking frame and has a bit more personality.

Have you considered making your current bike a SS with a tensioner and building up a FS or something?


----------



## carrielovesbikes (Feb 18, 2013)

will-lee wonka said:


> And to answer your initial question, I'd go with the On One...just because I think it's a nice looking frame and has a bit more personality.
> 
> Have you considered making your current bike a SS with a tensioner and building up a FS or something?


Current baby is FS so no. And then how would I feed my bike addiction?


----------



## carrielovesbikes (Feb 18, 2013)

will-lee wonka said:


> In the end, it usually comes down to what bike you think is cool and not what anybody else thinks is cool. ;-) You're the one that has to ride it, anyway.


I wanna click LIKE on this!


----------



## carrielovesbikes (Feb 18, 2013)

On-One Inbred 26er Single Speed Ltd Edition

The specs say vertical dropouts, but the picture does imply otherwise...


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

carrielovesbikes said:


> On-One Inbred 26er Single Speed Ltd Edition
> 
> The specs say vertical dropouts, but the picture does imply otherwise...


I think the description is more of a general description and lists the offerings that the frame can come in...vertical (geared), slot (geared OR ss), SS (horizontal). And since this specific page is for the SS edition, it shows the ss dropouts.

Kind of like how the Slot Dropout version has the same write up, but has pics of the slot frame:
On-One Inbred 26er Slot Dropout


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

$250 for the On One is a great price. The seat stay brake mount makes removing the rear wheel easier since you don't have to remove the caliper and then reset it.

Plus, I just think they look damn cool, and it has horizontal drop outs
On One Inbred 26er Single Speed Ltd Edition


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

Built up an OnOne Inbred (rigid, SS) a few years ago and absolutely loved it. Blown away with how well it climbed and surprisingly comfortable. When my custom Ti SS arrived, I converted the Inbred to a 1x10 with suspension and once again fell in love. 
Personally, don't think there is a better bang for your buck frame out there. 

......and I think it looks cool !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsinglespeeder (Jan 24, 2013)

I recently built up an Inbred and I'm currently building a Troll. The Inbred is certainly good value for money but it is lighter than the Troll and it seems less durable. You get what you pay for. It depends on what you want to do with the bike. If you intend to use it really hard then go for the 1x1 and it should last a long time.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Why bother with surly if you can get 2 inbred with almost the same price?

Surly is overprice since it's a boutique bike, even the material is the same as on one.
It's not even a reynolds, tange, or columbus it's just a 4130 cromoli and it's not even better than bridgestone or panasonic right?


----------



## singlespeed_shep (Jul 29, 2010)

I've had both bikes, 

I prefered the on one, a lot more versatility, (I had an earlier 1x1) Great comfy and solid ride.

Some of the horizontal frames come with a mech hanger and if not a few brands do tugnuts with mech hangers built in.


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

I have previously owned two 1x1's over the years setup differently; 69'er, rigid, squish, 1.5 -2.35 tires, and all configs were solid. Like marketed, the geo is pretty straight forward. During this time I realized two things: I liked longer TT's with shorter stems for my riding style and depending on the A2C lengths I didn't like the handling on the 1x1 after going more than 80mm up front. Setup rigid absolutely no complaints. All in - great frames with a ton of options on setup.

I now own a swap-out inbred (setup as 1x9, previously SS) and one of the new LTD SS versions. On the SS I have a 120 reba and to me it rides like a trail bike more than an XC feeling bike. I think on-one has great geo and the longer TT versus the 1x1 has been a + for me, which is a personal opinion and could be completely different for other riders. 

I don't think you could wrong with either frame, nor the Soma for that matter. On-one sells direct which is why the price is lower. Having built up 4 different surly's and 3 different On-one's (and again from my experience), any slight difference in quality wouldn't be a cause to lose sleep over.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I enjoy my 1x1 its good quality and Ive been satisfied.

Both frames are made of 4130 steel, I dont think youl go wrong with either one. The Surly does have more tire clearance than the Inbred If im not mistaken. I think the Inbred, you can squeak 2.5's in (according to them)...so if the possibility of fat tires is your thing? I also think the rear dropouts on the surly are more robust, and you can get a derailuer hanger later if you want to go geared. The inbred has a hanger, but if you break it...well I guess its a SS only frame...not that thats a bad thing?

Just a few things I saw when looking at both frames.


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can also get them directly from the UK. I'm running the current Inbred 29 with horizontal dropouts and a derailleur hanger. Its been setup SS for a while now with carbon rigid and loving it.

On-One Inbred 29er Slot Dropout


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

james68823 said:


> You can also get them directly from the UK. I'm running the current Inbred 29 with slider dropouts and a derailleur hanger. Its been setup SS for a while now with carbon rigid and loving it.
> 
> On-One Inbred 29er Slot Dropout


The Slotdrop is a horizontal/track tip, NOT a slider dropout. Sliders are an adjustable vertical dropout.


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

shiggy said:


> The Slotdrop is a horizontal/track tip, NOT a slider dropout. Sliders are an adjustable vertical dropout.


Your right, I knew that but wasn't paying attention to what I typed.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Fatsinglespeeder said:


> I recently built up an Inbred and I'm currently building a Troll. The Inbred is certainly good value for money but it is lighter than the Troll and it seems less durable. You get what you pay for. It depends on what you want to do with the bike. If you intend to use it really hard then go for the 1x1 and it should last a long time.


So did you break your Inbred? You can't really go on weight as an indication of the durability. People have broken Monocog frames and those things are burley. Either way, we're talking about a 125lb individual. Short of her hucking a 100 footer, she should be just fine with any production frame for her uses.


----------



## Fatsinglespeeder (Jan 24, 2013)

stremf said:


> So did you break your Inbred? You can't really go on weight as an indication of the durability. People have broken Monocog frames and those things are burley. Either way, we're talking about a 125lb individual. Short of her hucking a 100 footer, she should be just fine with any production frame for her uses.


Nope, I didn't break my Inbred but the tubes of the Troll are certainly a little thicker. People have loaded those things with luggage and ridden them from Alaska to Argentina without a problem. I wouldn't try that with an Inbred.

I do agree that if she's only 125lbs then the Inbred is probably the right choice for her.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Fatsinglespeeder said:


> ...People have loaded those things with luggage and ridden them from Alaska to Argentina without a problem. I wouldn't try that with an Inbred.


Why not? People have toured for years on "lesser" bikes with tubes half the size of the Troll. I still don't get why you think the Inbred is so fragile. It's a 5lb steel frame made in the same country as the Surly's. Both use butted tubes and weld quality seems on par with each other.


----------



## Fatsinglespeeder (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't say that the Inbred is fragile. I said that the Troll is more burly.


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

Do the inbred. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

carrielovesbikes said:


> And also any other very good but very affordable frame suggestions are welcome! I want this bike to last, so steel is more attractive to me. Let's say frames under $500.


Personally, I'd grab a low miles, like new, driven only on Sundays El Mar. I owned three Inbreds. I heart the geo. I didn't heart the slot drops. Find some sliders or swingers & you'll be done reeling.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

This Inbred is the only bike I really truly regret selling....

Go Inbred! But, I'm biased as I loved mine and have never been on a 1x1. I still have the SS swapouts if anyone has use for 'em.


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought a vertical dropout inbred and use a iscg05 black spire stinger for chain tension. Works awesome. The inbred has the iscg mounts on it already.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

TroutBum said:


> Personally, I'd grab a low miles, like new, driven only on Sundays El Mar. I owned three Inbreds. I heart the geo. I didn't heart the slot drops. Find some sliders or swingers & you'll be done reeling.


She's looking for a 26er, so the El Mar is out. I've used paragon style sliders and horizontal slots and both work fine. To be honest, I just built a Surly KM and I actually prefer their track-ends and tugnut combo the best of all. They fit together very well and are faster and less of a hassle than the fancy sliders on my other bike. Surly got this right, even through it doesn't look as fancy. It also requires no tools and I think the Salsa systems require 3 different hex keys. Come on, 3 sizes?


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

sorry to dig up an old thread, but does anybody know if a bb7 will work with the on one's track ends (ss ltd edition) It's unclear to me if some mechanical disks will work and others not or if mechanical disck brakes wont work at all. \
I've got all the parts to build up a rigid ss, but if I have to buy a hydro brake I'd rather get a different frame.


----------



## Fatsinglespeeder (Jan 24, 2013)

Elwood, a BB7 with 180mm rotors will work. 160mm rotors are too small and the brake arm will be obstructed by the frame. This applies to the 26" Inbred Singlespeed Edition, I don't know about the others. That's really the only negative thing about this frame. I like it so much that I now have two of them: a fixie and a singlespeed.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

jackspade said:


> Why bother with surly if you can get 2 inbred with almost the same price?
> 
> Surly is overprice since it's a boutique bike...


LOL. That's a ridiculous statement.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

ElwoodT said:


> sorry to dig up an old thread, but does anybody know if a bb7 will work with the on one's track ends (ss ltd edition) It's unclear to me if some mechanical disks will work and others not or if mechanical disck brakes wont work at all. \
> I've got all the parts to build up a rigid ss, but if I have to buy a hydro brake I'd rather get a different frame.












My 18" 29er with 160mm bb7s. Not a problem, just careful setup.


----------



## Fatsinglespeeder (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry 120, but that's not properly set up: it uses only about 3/4 of the braking surface.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------

